
The ideal bot is an elder god, not a puppy - enkiv2
https://medium.com/@enkiv2/the-ideal-chatbot-is-not-a-butler-or-a-puppy-but-an-elder-god-10f243372e6f#.umybcidfa
======
emeraldd
So how long until we start existing as Mi-Go brain boxes?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mi-go](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mi-go)

~~~
enkiv2
I don't consider the Mi-Go elder gods. They are alien and older than man, but
they have plans that involve man. I'm thinking more Yog Sothoth and less Brown
Jenkins.

The current state of chatbot tech is _very_ Brown Jenkins.

